# Finally!! Volcano Red with Bronze centered SSR SP1's



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

I have a lot more pics but either my macbook or photobucket were being retarded last night and i couldnt upload more than 3 (2 were the same pic).

So i finally have the wheels on the car but i am still having this clicking issue with 3 of the 4 wheels and we cannot figure out what the issue is. We deemed them safe enough to at least drive home and back to work this morning. One of the Audi techs is going to take a look at them again today.

I bought completely new adapters and hardware from Adaptec Speedware to see if that was the issue and it wasn't.

i do hope i can keep them because i do like how they look on the car. Once i get this issue fixed i will get official SSR centercaps for them.


----------



## ( . )( . )TTlovin (Jun 20, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Nice !!!


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Very nice, i like it.


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks for posting! I'm not so patiently awaiting a Volcano Red TT-RS and delighted to see a TT in same color. Definitely validated my color choice and sort of makes the wait (estimated 84 days left) more tolerable. Post more pics please!



2012 Volcano Red TT-RS, Sports package, Tech package, heated seats - awaiting delivery


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

Color combo looks good, I love gold/bronze wheels. Centercaps and take off the Audi sticker and your set!

When I put low offset RS's on my GTI I had a problem with some clicking. The issue with mine was there was extra presure pulling on the rotor from the wheels and was causing the brake pads to touch the rotor without the brakes on. We filed down the bake of the brake pad to allow for extra clearance to fix the problem. If its clicking while hitting bumps it could be your strut mounts, but they shouldn't have gone bad already in a new car. But it is a cheap part, so if you going to take the suspension off again I would recommend doing that anyway.

Good luck!!!! :beer::beer:


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

ooh i likey.. now its giving me ideas on getting some bronze rims!

is that a dope sticker on your hood? whered u get it at?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

xBassi said:


> ooh i likey.. now its giving me ideas on getting some bronze rims!
> 
> is that a dope sticker on your hood? whered u get it at?


not a dope sticker it is a design a friend made the first 3 ring are d u b so its "dub audi" kinda d u b o


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Matches the house nicely!


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

put up more pics


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Looks great....now I am not the only one rolled gold :thumbup::thumbup: 

Looks like you like red cars.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

oddly they are all a similar car orange/red 

other two cars are roomies cars. 2005 A6 3.2 quattro Canyon Red and 2003 Honda Element (don't know what color name is) but all are orangie red.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

My dad would love it he has had so many dark red cars.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

I have now decided to take the wheels off and return them to my friend that sold them to me. We think this clicking noise is coming from where the face bolts to the barrell and that isn't something i want to take the time to look into further. 

So now, for the 3rd time, i begin my search for wheels again


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

oh that sucks!!! i would tell u what rims u should get but i dont want u having the same wheels that i want to get. lol i dont want 2 red audis with the same rims.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

another turn of events for me and wheels... after the failed attempts at the Kinesis and then the SSR's i have purchased a 3rd set from the classifieds on Audizine.com 

19x8.5 ET40 5x112 57.1 center bore MEANING THEY BOLT RIGHT THE HELL UP without adapters or spacers Work VS-xx 










they will arrive on Friday and i should have them on the car Saturday after i mount tires (didn't buy the tires in the pics)


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

droooool... i saw those.. dont got that much free cash to spend right now or i woulda picked those up.. 

i cant wait to see it on your car!!:thumbup:


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

not too shabby sir


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

i liked the 5 spoke wheels. what were the issues you were having?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

we think there was something wrong with the barrels or where the faces bolted to the barrels. they were making this really weird clicking noise that increased with speed. all 4 wheels did it and we couldn't figure out what the issue was so i returned them to the friend i bought them from.


----------

